
Automated Support Tasks: 7 Things Bot Can Handle - encorekt
https://thinkrelay.com/blog/automated-support-tasks/
======
tinaleaton
The automated data collection didn't surprise me, but somehow I hadn't thought
about using bots to actually automate the analyzing, predicting, and actions
that come next.

